# Strange phenomenon in the grass and saplings around wild ginseng



## lonsa Chow (Sep 1, 2014)

People who makes a living in the mountain frequently finds it strange that in the daytime when the sun comes out, the grass and saplings around the wild ginseng would bend away from the ginseng to facilitate its access to the sunshine through the adult trees; after the sunset, they would erect themselves up to draw close to the ginseng which seems like protecting it. This phenomenon is not only happening in the primitive forest of Changbai Mountain but on Qipiyeda mountain ginseng in Chengyuan Spring Resort of Dalian: the little grass around the ginseng would bend away when it is the sunrise in the morning and after the sunset in the afternoon the little grass would restore its place. Ten people more or less from the mountain village have witnessed this objective strange phenomenon by their own eyes. According to ancient people, ginseng is the king of herbs. It is worthy of its name. And its amazing places can be evidenced by this.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Well your english is very good.

It sound a interesting area between north korea and china, understand its still a active volcano with a large lake ,although it seems very isolated


----------



## lonsa Chow (Sep 1, 2014)

welcome to my web ihealbox.com


----------

